

New Encrypted Email Services Coming From Kim Dotcom's Mega And Newzbin - r0h1n
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20131001/06440924710/new-encrypted-email-services-coming-kim-dotcoms-mega-newzbin.shtml

======
yeukhon
I will not trust Kim Dotom. This man is a rebel and only wants money. No way.
I rather trust Google engineers than Kim Dotcom. Downvote me if you want.

~~~
r0h1n
Valid point. But to act as the Devil's Advocate here, who is likely to create
a service that is impervious to spying - a shady character who has a grudge &
point to prove against the US Govt/NSA, or a respected US company that cannot
afford to antagonize the US Govt?

~~~
yeukhon
And how can you tell Kim Dotcom won't be able to read anything? How do you
know he isn't actually being paid by other anti-American groups?

I'd rather to trust a bunch of elite engineers at Google even though it
remains a big concern that the unencrypted emails will be read by NSA one day.
To me, I think most people at Google are also concerned about privacy. These
people know much more than I do as computer science graduate.

Who would you trust?

When everyone begins to spread news about how NSA is monitoring everything and
NSA spies are everywhere, do you really think you can trust anything? If we
had to trust, we can only trust people with good background, good characters
to begin with. A greedy character like Kim Dotcom or our top engineers?

